# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kotkalaisen bussikuvia

## Kotkalainen

Olen nyt saanut laiteltua nettiin alkuvuoden bussikuvia. 
Tammikuulta 8.1. ja 13.1.
helmikuulta 9.2.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Nyt olisi tarjolla kaksi uutta kuvasarjaa
10.2. ja tuplanivel kuvia

----------


## Kotkalainen

Tässä olisi 15.-17.2. ajalta otetut kuvat: linkki

----------


## Kotkalainen

Nyt on lisää kuvia tarjolla. 

16.1.
18.2.
20.2.
27.2.
alkuvuoden 2008 bussikuvat

Uusissa kuvissa on tullut jatkettua Espoon reissuja, kun Helsingissä kuvaaminen on alkanut olla tylsää puhaa.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Maaliskuun alun kuvia olisi nyt tarjolla.
29.2.-1.3
2.3.-8.3.
sekalaiset 1.1.-29.2.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Lisää kuvia on jälleen tarjolla.

9.-16.3.
18.3.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Tuli jälleen lisättyä lisää kuvia. linkki

----------


## Kotkalainen

Taas on tullut tyhjenneltyä muistikorttia.
maaliskuulta on vielä yksi kuvasarja linkittämättä tänne: 30.3.
Lisäksi on huhtikuun alulta kuvia ajalta 1.-15.4. linkki

----------


## Kotkalainen

Jälleen olen saanut nettiin kuviani. Joitain kuvia olen linkittänyt havainnot osioon, mutta nyt ovat tarjolla loput kuvat. Kuvat ovat ajalta 16.-26.4.

Linkit kuviin: 16.-19.4. & 23.-26.4.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Lisää kuviani on tarjolla:
27.-29.4.
30.4.
2.5.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Hiukan sateisen päivän kunniaksi laitan kuvia hiukan kuivemmilta päiviltä.
Ensimmäsenä kuvasarjana on kuvia viimevuoden kuvia, joita olen laittanut viimeaikoina kuvasivuille. linkki

Lisäksi on uudempia kuvia päiviltä 3.5. ja 4.5.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Jälleen on tullut lisää kuvia tarjolle. Kuvat ovat pääosin Kantakaupungista (Helsingistä). 
Linkit: 6.5. ja 7.5.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Vielä tänään on tarjolla yksi uusi kuvasarja. Kuvat ovat otettu 13.5. 
linkki kuviin

----------


## Kotkalainen

Tänään olen lisännyt uusia kuvia, jotka on otettu eilennä (14.5.)
linkki
Kuvat ovat poikkeuksellisesti fotopankissa.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Viikonloppu kiertely Helsingissä on jälleen loppunut ja tässä olisi pyörimisen kuvasatoa: linkki

----------


## Kotkalainen

Lisäsin kuviani lisää. Voin sanoa tässä vaiheessa tulevaisuudesta, että uusia kuviani tulee jatkossa osoitteeseen www.kuvaboxi.fi/profiili/28zqc-sk.html

Uusia kuvia tarjolla tästä kuvasta lähtien: linkki Koko toukokuun kansio: linkki. Uudet kuvat melko tilausajo painoitteinen, mutta tähän aikaan vuodesta onkin yleensä tilausajoja parhaiten kuvattavana. Tiluri kalustona löytyi Lahti Scalasta lähtien.

----------


## JSL

On muuten nopeempi lataamaan kuvat esille toi kuvaboxi, kuin my opera, ainakin tällä koneella.. ja molemmat on nopeampia paljon kuin esim. joittenkin 1g-sivut!

----------


## Kotkalainen

> On muuten nopeempi lataamaan kuvat esille toi kuvaboxi, kuin my opera, ainakin tällä koneella.. ja molemmat on nopeampia paljon kuin esim. joittenkin 1g-sivut!


Sama on mun koneella. Tosin my.opera hidastui siinä vaiheessa, kun 300mb kapasiteetistä oli kulunut 60%. Kuvaboxissa en ole nähnyt samaa ongelmaa ja kuviakin voi laittaa vapaammin (2500 kuvaa kuukaudessa).

----------


## Kotkalainen

Lisäilin kuvia jälleen. Uusia kuvia on tästä kuvasta lähtien, linkki. 
Miten ex. TKL/Wiima K202 (matala) on saanut näin kamalat värit päälleen: kuva. Näyttää jotenkin kamalalta, kun ikkunat on peitetty, mutta bussi on kuitenkin Shuttle ajossa.

----------


## ultrix

Näkeeköhän tuolta mitenkään ulos? Onko auto edes tarkoitettu matkustajille?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kotkalainen

Aloittelin kesäkuun kansiota 1.& 2.6. otetuilla kuvilla: linkki. Vielä on julkaisematta toukokuun kuvia, joita voin luvata julkaistavan vasta heinäkuun puolella.

----------


## kuukanko

Siellä näyttää olevan kuva Åbergin Linjan kutosesta linjalla 103. Åbergin Linja tuntuu nyt alihankkivan 102:lla ja 103:lla.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Siellä näyttää olevan kuva Åbergin Linjan kutosesta linjalla 103. Åbergin Linja tuntuu nyt alihankkivan 102:lla ja 103:lla.


Oikeastaan tuona päivänä kumpikin Åbergin terraarioscala oli 103:lla. Onko Åbergin alihankinta linjoilla 22 ja 52 siis vaihtunut linjoiksi 102 ja 103.  Ja eikö tuolla galleriassa ollut kuva Åbergin autosta linjalla 154.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko Åbergin alihankinta linjoilla 22 ja 52 siis vaihtunut linjoiksi 102 ja 103.  Ja eikö tuolla galleriassa ollut kuva Åbergin autosta linjalla 154.


Vähän vaikuttaisi siltä, että e22/e52 on vaihtunut 102/103:ksi ja e43 154/156:ksi.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Vähän vaikuttaisi siltä, että e22/e52 on vaihtunut 102/103:ksi ja e43 154/156:ksi.


Eipä tuossa e22/e52 ole paljon alihankkimista. e52 on tauolla ja e22 kulkee ruuhkassakin 30-50 minuutin vuorovälillä. :Smile:

----------


## Kotkalainen

Lisäsin näitä kesäkuun kuvia, kun jälleen päässyt pois Helsingistä. Vaihteeksi olen ehtinyt Kotkaan, kun ei tarvi maleksia Helsingissä koulussa.
Kuitenkin kuviin > linkki


Muutama kuva esimauksi:

----------


## Kotkalainen

Kesän ensimmäinen varsinainen lomamatka on ohi, joten tässä on loput löytämäni kesäkuun kuvat > linkki
Uudet kuvat alkavat tästä kuvasta ja on tietenkin loppuun asti kansiota.

Joitakin kuvia esimauksi:

   

Muuten mitä CBF 52:n keulassa tekee jäänne Espoon Auton kaudesta. 
Kuva CBF 52:n keulasta: 


Vai onko se jokin jäänne Espoon Autosta, kun autossa on kylkinumerotkin samaa mallia kuin "Volvo KN202 Helsingin perusbussi" kirjan sivulla 26 olevan Espoon Auton numero 42.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vai onko se jokin jäänne Espoon Autosta, kun autossa on kylkinumerotkin samaa mallia kuin "Volvo KN202 Helsingin perusbussi" kirjan sivulla 26 olevan Espoon Auton numero 42.


Juurikin sitä, vanhaa logoa ei ole vaan huomattu ottaa pois eikä numeroa vaihtaa uudenmalliseksi.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Lisäilin tänään heinäkuun alkupuoliskon kuvia, jotka on otettu ajalta 3.-12.7. > linkki




> Juurikin sitä, vanhaa logoa ei ole vaan huomattu ottaa pois eikä numeroa vaihtaa uudenmalliseksi.


No ei se logo linjalla oloa haittaa ja onhan se auton tunnistamista helpottava asia.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Pienen kuvanlisäystauon jälkeen sain linkitettyä kuvia tännekin> linkki kuviin. Kuvat on otettu muutamia viikkoja sitten ja ovat vaihteeksi Kotkasta. Liikenteessä ainoa muutos kesäkuuhun on kahden uuden Scania OmniExpressin tulo ja PL 902 ja 916 Eksp:mn kokomainokset, joista tosin en tiedä ovatko ne enää autoissa.

PL 902:

----------


## Kotkalainen

Lisäilin jälleen pienen määrän kuvia, jotka ovat vielä heinäkuulta, mutta pian pystyn lisäilemään jo uudempia kuvia. Kuitenkin linkki näihin heinäkuun loppupuoliskon kuviin > linkki

Osaa joku sentään käyttää vielä ihan oikeaa bussia:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kotkalainen

Eilennä lupaamani uudemmat kuvat ovat nyt katsottavissa> linkki Kuvat ovat otettu ajalta 1.-6.8.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Lisäilin jälleen pienen määrän kuvia, jotka ovat vielä heinäkuulta, mutta pian pystyn lisäilemään jo uudempia kuvia. Kuitenkin linkki näihin heinäkuun loppupuoliskon kuviin > linkki
> 
> Osaa joku sentään käyttää vielä ihan oikeaa bussia:


Pylly näkyy! Siis pylly-Wiima, joka on alkujaan vuodelta 1968 Volvo B57-55/Wiima M-64. Espoon Auto 34 ja sittemmin Oras Liikenne 7.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Koulun alun aiheuttaman sähläyksen johdosta elokuun kuvia olisi lisää tarjolla: linkki

----------


## JSL

Jaaha, noi Transpointin, nojoo, PL:n vanhat Turun Omnisitikat onkin taas inhimillisen näkösiä noissa kuvissa ilman niitä kamalia mainoksia  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kotkalainen

Edellisen kuvasarjan jatkoksi olisi nyt tarjolla lisää kuvia: linkki

----------


## Kotkalainen

Jonkinlaisen kuvien lisäystauon jälkeen olisi uudehkoja kuvia jälleen tarjolla: linkki
Seuraavien kuvien lisäykseen kestää aikaa ajan puutteen vuoksi, mutta näillä mennään toistaiseksi.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Sainm sittenkin nopeasti esille niitä lupaamiani kuvia> linkki kuviin Kuvat ovat elokuun lopulta ja päättävät elokuussa otettujen kuvien sarjan.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Syyskuun puolenvälin kansion sain nyt valmiiksi. Linkki kuviin
Syyskuun loppupuolen kuvia ehdin laittaa nettiin vasta ensi viikonloppuna.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## JSL

Seisooko toi lepakkobussi http://kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig...973850orig.jpg vielä jossain pääradan varressa? Kun muistaisin sen kesällä monta kertaa nähneeni, oliskohan jossain Puistolan-Tikkurilan seudulla..

----------


## Miska

> Seisooko toi lepakkobussi http://kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig...973850orig.jpg vielä jossain pääradan varressa? Kun muistaisin sen kesällä monta kertaa nähneeni, oliskohan jossain Puistolan-Tikkurilan seudulla..


Jos en aivan väärin tänään junasta bongannut, niin siellähän se idlaa edelleen Puistolan asemalta hieman stadiin päin radan länsipuolella olevalla parkkipaikalla, jossa seisoskelee usein muutama muukin bussi.

----------


## Kotkalainen

> Jos en aivan väärin tänään junasta bongannut, niin siellähän se idlaa edelleen Puistolan asemalta hieman stadiin päin radan länsipuolella olevalla parkkipaikalla, jossa seisoskelee usein muutama muukin bussi.


Siellähän se seisoo. Eikös kyseinen auto ole ex. STA 22 vuodelta 1985? Seisomisen syynä taitaa olla tämä:




> Yökiitäjä Lepakko siirtyi varikolle toimintavaikeuksien vuoksi 1.11.2007 ja sen tehtäviä hoitaa nyt yönsininen minibussi. Musta Yökiitäjä-bussi liikkuu edelleen erilaisissa tapahtumissa, mikäli se saadaan käyntiin.


Kyseiseltä parkkpaikalta löytyy Tuppuraisen Wiima ja ainakin Reissu Leon Lahti Eagle 451 ja Carrus Star 502.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Ajanpuutteen takia aikakäsitykset venyivät tolkuttoman puolelle, mutta sain vihdoinkin syyskuun viimeiset kuvat nettiin: linkki

----------


## Kotkalainen

Nyt olen saanut joitain lokakuun kuvia nettiin: linkki

----------


## Kotkalainen

Edellisestä kuvienlisäyksestäni on kulunut pitkä aika, joten laitoin nyt nettiin kuvia viime vuoden puolelta aina toukokuun loppuun asti. Linkit kuviin:
Kuvia joulukuulta
Kuvia 1.1.-7.2. väliseltä ajalta
Kuvia helmikuun lopusta aina toukokuun loppuun

----------

